# Is dry or canned better or is it a preference?



## mllucas99 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have heard that canned food didn't clean the dogs teeth like dry but after reading so much about raw, grain free etc...wouldn't the canned be more like the "wolf" diet? I hope that question makes sense.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

kibble doesent clean teeth, thats a myth. With that said, dogs kept on all kibble diet vs. those on canned, will probably have cleaner teeth of the 2. 

But canned has its benefits, its less processed then kibble, theres more moisture so its easier for dogs to digest and generally better quality, even the crappy brands tend to have more meat in it then their kibble. 

I mix some canned with kibble for variety and extra moisture, though I dont buy it often because its too expensive to feed on regular basis. One brand thats a good value and grain free is Whole Earth Farms by merrick.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

yep. Unosmom pretty much sums it up. id rather feed more canned than kibble, BUT it would be one of the most expensive propositions in existence for feeding a dog if that is all they got....one could certainly do RAW for a fair bit cheaper.

also, yes on the BS of kibble actually helping clean teeth.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

agreed also with Unosmom and buddy! another good canned food that is 100% meat is the Games Meats by Evangers, they have different types of meats, really good stuff! Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Company


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I feed both kibble and canned together, and rotate both foods fairly often. I brush my dogs teeth to help with keeping them clean. Hopefully, one day I'll be in the position where I can go RAW and won't have to worry so much about keeping their teeth brushed! :biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

personally, I don't know how anyone would be able to feed canned exclusively...the amount of food and the cost involved would be out of control...(and this is coming from someone who feeds Orijen/Evo/Acana in their rotation)....

I've never seen proof that Dogs do extraordinarily better on canned over dry....but then again there is little concrete proof that Dogs do better on Raw than Dry either and there are some out here that would string me up for saying so....:wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

UnosMom hit it on the head agree with her 100%!
I also give kibbles with wet in the evening food. I like wellness grain free or evo95% I like merrick well there are tons out there! Mom and Pop stores have the best selections and a nice variety of wet and dry foods. As for teeth cleaning use raw bones for dogs these will sparkle up those pearly whites!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I use Evo, Back to Basics, Evangers, By Nature, Wellness, Pinnacle, etc. Sometimes I can get it for less then $1 a can if I combine a coupon code with a sale promotion and stock up. Together with meat from the store on occasion, the dogs get this pretty cheap combined with their Evo and Orijen kibble. I think the canned gives them more meat then just kibble alone would and less processed food. I try to stick to just grain free canned unless a really good deal comes along on a canned that has just a small amount of rice in it. I never use anything with oats or other fillers in it.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> but then again there is little concrete proof that Dogs do better on Raw than Dry either and there are some out here that would string me up for saying so....:wink:


i wont string you up, but realize the pet food industry has the deepest pockets and does a majority of canine research. it is most definitely not in their interests to do research on the effectiveness of RAW feeding.

i am a kibble feeder (with about 25% of meals being raw), but i have little doubt that raw feeding (done properly) is the most natural, healthy option for canines.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i dont understand nutrition labels that well. evo claims to be 95 percetn meat on the canned varieties, yet protein percentage is 11 percent. are you supposed to feed 4 times as much canned? there dry is 40 percent protein(well 42) it is less emat though so for that argument maybe yo uneed to feed less canned since it is 95 percent useful nutrition for dogs.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i dont understand nutrition labels that well. evo claims to be 95 percetn meat on the canned varieties, yet protein percentage is 11 percent. are you supposed to feed 4 times as much canned? there dry is 40 percent protein(well 42) it is less emat though so for that argument maybe yo uneed to feed less canned since it is 95 percent useful nutrition for dogs.


it because the canned has a much higher percentage of water weight. if the canned food was converted to a dry matter basis that 11% would be very much higher. the canned is just as protein rich (probably more so) than the dry.


----------

